# Bellator 85 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 85 takes place in 13 days January 17th at 8:00 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 




> Michael Chandler vs. Rick Hawn
> Renato Sobral vs. Mikhail Zayats
> Pat Curran vs. Patricio Freire
> Cleber Luciano vs. Mario Navarro
> ...











Picks sent by:

MuscleSherk
OUSOONERSOU
TheLyotoLegion
IcemanCometh
OHKO
John8204
kantowrestler


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok send your picks man, thanks. Nobody else has sent picks so you might have a good shot. Weird to me because this is a badass Bellator card. Have you seen them have two title fights plus a tournament with Babalu and friends before? Not everyday I guess you could say.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

boy with 50/50 odds why wouldn't I be in, even if it is just a pittance


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's good odds!


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm in...forgot the card was tonight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Didn't know we were doing Pick 'em for Bellator, I'm in if there's still time left.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Didn't know we were doing Pick 'em for Bellator, I'm in if there's still time left.


Yes, the undercard is supposed to start around 8 PM EST. Anybody who can get picks in before they start can play. If you're not sure when they start they air the prelims here:

http://www.spike.com/shows/bellator-mma/live

and the main card a few hours later on Spike tv. Thanks for playing everybody :thumb02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

No official thread for this card? I guess I'll post here.



Wow, Yager really has no MMA heart does he? Those were slow arm punches that looked nearly harmless, yet he refused to do anything to defend himself. He just laid there and took it despite McCarthy telling him to defend himself, then he had the nerve to complain about the stoppage. Being finished by a weak flurry like that doesn't make your MMA future look too bright in my opinion. To think this guy had some hype behind him during TUF before he quit on his stool.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Not a good start for me


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah looking like a bad day to be picking former UFC fighters, but don't worry everybody is in the same boat pretty much. Did you hear these two were at the show?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 85 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Rick Hawn *Wrong*
> Renato Sobral *Wrong*
> Patricio Freire *Wrong*
> Cleber Luciano *Right!*
> ...


John8204


> Michael Chandler *Right!*
> Renato Sobral *Wrong*
> Pat Curran *Right!*
> Cleber Luciano *Right!*
> ...


OHKO


> Michael Chandler *Right!*
> Renato Sobral *Wrong*
> Pat Curran *Right!*
> Cleber Luciano *Right!*
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Hawn *Wrong*
> Curran *Right!*
> Zayats *Right!*
> Luciano *Right!*
> ...


TheLyotoLegion


> Michael Chandler *Right!*
> Renato Sobral *Wrong*
> Pat Curran *Right!*
> Mario Navarro *Wrong*
> ...


OUSOONERSOU


> Hawn *Wrong*
> Curran *Right!*
> Babalu *Wrong*
> Petruzelli *Wrong*
> ...


MuscleSherk


> Rick Hawn *Wrong*
> Pat Curran *Right!*
> Renato Robral *Wrong*
> Michael Guymon *Wrong*
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> CLEBER LUCIANO VS. MARIO NAVARRO
> Result: Cleber Luciano def. Mario Navarro via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
> 
> JOE WILLIAMS VS. JAMIE YAGER
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing again. And the winner is a tie between OHKO and IcemanCometh with some close but no cigar guys right behind. You both have some credits coming your way OHKO/IcemanCometh nice work. 

There will be a thread up again if you guys or anybody else wants to play for Bellator 86 next Thursday.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did I botch it that badly?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How did I botch it that badly?


Maybe you read the rules wrong and picked the losers? Which means you actually got 9 out of 11 right


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No I was trying to pick the winners.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> No I was trying to pick the winners.


I'm not 100% sure, but, I think there's a slight chance you may have missed a joke here.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but, I think there's a slight chance you may have missed a joke here.


You are correct


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a little frustrated with these results.


----------

